# Peeing where she sleeps, needing help...



## B&BMom (Jul 16, 2013)

We rescued a 12 month old female and are having problems with her bladder control while she is in the crate. She was not potty trained when we got her, but she hasn't had any accidents in the house except for when she is in her crate. She is only in the crate at night and while I am at work. At night I wake her up every 3 hours to go potty and during the day I have been coming home during my lunch break to let her out. Every time I get her out of her cage she has already peed all over her blankets inside the crate. We never had this problem with our other golden or any other dog for that matter. I always thought dogs wouldn't pee where they sleep. Especially since we are waking her up to go outside as often as we are. Any advice is very appreciated! Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The first thing you should do is have her checked for a UTI, and yes they can hold it sometimes and not others when they have a UTI. 

Then I would try taking the bedding out of the crate. Do you leave water in the crate with her? If you do, take it out and try without water in the crate.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, that is definitely not normal for her age. It does sound like a UTI. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

We had a problem very similar to that. She wasn't squatting to wee, it was involuntary. She would get up from a sleep and there would be a puddle where she had been lying and her rump was wet on the side that she had been lying. We went through a lot of investigations, including an MRI, and what was decided was that she has a weakness in her bladder muscles and she is now on Propalin syrup which tightens up the sphincter muscles. This has fixed the problem but it was a long road getting on this point. 

She also has had several UTI's because she was licking herself a lot in an attempt to keep herself clean and introducing bacteria into her urinary tract, so I would definitely get that the chance of a UTI checked out in the first instance. Our first Vet had trouble diagnosing the problem and referred us to a specialist. The specialist did say it was not that unusual a problem but the cause and effect treatment varies from dog to dog.

Definitely go to see a Vet, I'm sure it is not something your dog can control and hopefully it is easily fixed. Good luck


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

She is new to you, and needs some time to adapt to her new home. Getting her checked for a UTI would be a good first step.
However there are a few things to consider. Being rehomed is very stressful for a dog, and being crated may be an added stressor for her. Is she going into the crate willingly - happily? Does she remain calm/relaxed in the crate if you remain nearby or when you go to another room? She may be losing control due to anxiety/stress of being crated -with an unknown past it is difficult to know if she has any experience with being crated (other than for transport). There is also a possibility that it is a 'learned' behavior - dogs/pups that are crated for long/excessive periods of time, learn to bathroom in their sleeping area out of necessity. 
Suggest - removing any bedding, giving her a Kong or chew bone to work on while she is in the crate. Feed her meals in the crate and do 'practice' crating session during times when you are not leaving. If it is not, put the crate in your bedroom at night - it may help her to feel more secure.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My BIL's Lab had this problem, it's common in spayed females. It was control by meds. Ask your vet about it.


----------



## B&BMom (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the help! We got her into the vet last week and she has a UTI. She is still peeing in her crate though, but this weekend we noticed when she was sleeping on the floor in the house she would get up and have a wet hip. So she is peeing involuntarily :/ I'll be calling the vet tomorrow morning. Thank you for the heads up Heathhanly! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There are several different meds for leaking.


----------

